# Wanted: Empfehlungen für Flash-MP3-Player

## spitzwegerich

Ich möchte einen mp3-Player verschenken und mir vielleicht auch selber einen kaufen.

Nachdem die Auswahl unglaublich groß ist, möchte ich euch gerne fragen, was ihr empfehlen bzw. wovon ihr abraten könnt. Ich frage in diesem Forum nach, weil Linux-Benutzer in Sachen Hardware oft etwas anders ticken als die breite Masse.

Mal ein paar Hausnummern:

Wichtig:

* Mit Flash-Speicher (keine Festplatte), nicht weniger als 8 GB.

* Normaler USB-Massenspeicher

* Hohe Audio-Wiedergabequalität

* Preis nicht mehr als 100 Euro (zumindest der, den ich verschenken will)

Nützlich:

* Lange Akku-Laufzeit

* Spielt ogg-Vorbis Dateien

* Vernünftige Tasten anstatt ausschließliche Bedienung über Touchpad.

Ansonstiger Schnickschnack wie Spiele oder Filme abspielen ist nicht notwendig.

Danke schonmal!

----------

## firefly

Ich kann den Sandisk Sansa Clip+ empfehlen.

Den gibt es in max 8GB Flash hat aber einen microsd karten slot wo man nochmal bis zu 16GB karten einstecken kann.

Hat ne laufzeit von ca 15Std.

Und kann neben mp3 auch ogg und flac abspielen. Die 8GB variante kostet bei amazon ca 60 €

----------

## schachti

Ich habe nur eine Negativ-Empfehlung: Sony kannst Du vergessen, die nutzen spezielle, nur unter Windows laufende Software, um die Musik auf den Stick zu bekommen. Da kann ich also nur von abraten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab mir vor einem Jahr die Cowon iAudio 7 mit 8 GB gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Allerdings gibt es bei amazon nur noch die 16 GB variante und die schlägt grade mit 119€ zu buche und ist damit doppelt so teuer.

Zwar würde ich sofort nochmal zu diesem Player greifen aber für 55€ ist der Sansa Clip+ unheimlich attraktiv.

Der i-Audio lässt sich zwar nicht wie ein USB-Stick mounten und hat auch eine "merkwürdige Partitionstabelle" und lässt sich nicht einfach wie ein USB-Stick mounten. Aber sowohl GNOME als auch KDE4 mounten den Player ganz selbstverständlich nach /media/I Audio 7/.

Zu den Vorteilen zählen die komplexen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten in den Menüs, als auch das man damit aus dem Radio aufnehmen kann, man kann schleifen spielen lassen, man kann einen Schlafmodus aktivieren wenn man ein Hörbuch hört und dann möchte das sich der Player nach X-(10,30,60)Minuten ausschaltet. Auch kann man Fotos, Textdateien als auch Filme auf dem sehr kleinen Display abspielen. Aber das benutz ich nie.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind nur die Tasten, es sind keine Knöpfe in dem Sinne, sondern Wärme/Druck? empfindliche Schalter, so das man manchmal mit kalten Fingern Probleme hat. Auch ist das Bedienen nicht grade Simpel (aber effizient *g*) aber man gewöhnt sich nach einigen Tagen daran.

Trotzdem hab ich bisher noch keinen anderen Player in den Fingern gehabt der mir so gut gefallen hat. Der Akku hält für gefühlt recht lange. Ich höre in der Woche regelmäßig vielleicht 2-4 Stunden, aber nicht Täglich und muss den Player dann 1x im Monat aufladen. Natürlich spielt er Flac, mp3 und Vorbis-Dateien ab. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit Speicherkarten einzustecken, so wie beim Sansa Clip....

----------

## spitzwegerich

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise!

Ich habe mir jetzt den Sansa Clip und außerdem den Fuze angeschaut. Das klingt alles sehr gut, USB-Massenspeicher, ogg vorbis und flac Dateien, aber die Tatsache dass der Player nur nach ID3-Tags sortiert und die Verzeichnisstruktur komplett ignoriert, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

----------

## Martux

Ich kann mich dem Lob auf den IAudio7 nur anschließen, habe die 16GB-Version. 

Was auch noch erwähnt werden sollte:

Man kann nach Dateinamen sortieren lassen oder die Stücke recht komfortabel vom Gerät verwalten lassen, nach Interpret, Album, Genre usw.

Der Equalizer ist vom feinsten. Normalerweise kriege ich das Grauen bei eingebauten Equalizern, der vom Cowon hat mich einfach nur zum grinsen gebracht und wird von mir ständig benutzt.

----------

## momonster

Ich habe auch den Cowon und kann ihn nur empfehlen. Die Audioqualität ist hervorragend.

----------

## Necoro

Gerade in einem Cowon-Kommentar gelesen, dass der keine Vorbis-Tags liest ... kann das jmd bestätigen?

/edit: Und eine Info, obs der Sandisk im Gegensatz tut, wäre auch nett ^^ (weil bis jetzt hab ich (außer Akkulaufzeit) noch keinen Grund gesehen, der bei i7 vs Sansa Clip für ersteren spricht)

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Gerade in einem Cowon-Kommentar gelesen, dass der keine Vorbis-Tags liest ... kann das jmd bestätigen?
> 
> /edit: Und eine Info, obs der Sandisk im Gegensatz tut, wäre auch nett ^^ (weil bis jetzt hab ich (außer Akkulaufzeit) noch keinen Grund gesehen, der bei i7 vs Sansa Clip für ersteren spricht)

 

Ich habe einen Sansa Clip+ und dieser zeigt die Tags von ogg files an.

----------

## Martux

Im Datei-Modus zeigt der i7 die Ogg-Tags korrekt an (jedenfalls bei flac).

Probleme gibt es (auch mit Firmware 1.1 :Cool:  allerdings im Music-Modus. Ich nutze den eh nicht, also habe ich damit kein Problem. 

Was ich mich frage: Hat es hier jemand geschafft das Ding im MTP-Betrieb mit Amarok2 zum Laufen zu bewegen?

Ich kriege das Gerät zwar unter "Lokale Sammlung" angezeigt, kann aber nichts aus der Playliste übertragen.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Ich kann mich dem Lob auf den IAudio7 nur anschließen, habe die 16GB-Version.

 

Ich kann mich dem ganzen Lob nur anschließen. Habe inzwischen auch so ein Teil. Klasse Gehäusequalität. Saubere Verarbeitung und super Platz.

Einziges "Manko" für mich ist das die Touch "Tasten" keinen länger andauernden Druck (Hosentasche) mögen und dann in Dauerbetätigung gehen. Allerdings hab ichs bisher mit ein paar Streicheleinheiten (bisschen auf den Tasten drücken und "massieren") und dem Umstellen der Touch-Sensitivity (von Low auf High und zurück) wieder in den Griff bekommen. (Vermute mal die machen dann nen neuen Abgleich/Kalibrierung)

----------

## Necoro

Oh - denn sag ich auch noch mal was dazu: Hab mir einen SanDisk gekauft und bin total glücklich damit  :Smile: . Klein, aber oho ^^. Einziges Manko scheint eine nicht ganz korrekte Batteriestandsanzeige zu sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Oh - denn sag ich auch noch mal was dazu: Hab mir einen SanDisk gekauft und bin total glücklich damit . Klein, aber oho ^^. Einziges Manko scheint eine nicht ganz korrekte Batteriestandsanzeige zu sein.

 

Kennst du ein Gerät, bei dem die funktioniert? Hatte mal eine Digitalkamera, die zeigte alle 5 Striche an, auch wenn der Akku noch 10% hatte. Und dann verschwand pro Bild ein Balken. So in etwa. Bin da mal richtig reingefallen.

Handy: Alle Striche da, der Balken bewegt sich erst, wenn der Akku so bei 30% liegt. Aber da hat man noch einen Tag, bis man an die Steckdose muss.

Die zeigen nicht an, wie viel Leistung der Akku noch hat, sondern einfach die Spannung. 5V voll, 4V leer. Und das dazwischen dann linear. Die Entladekurve ist aber keine Gerade.

----------

